# Chicken Poll



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

this poll just came to me, figured it would be fun ,hope you enjoy it


----------



## sarah (Feb 17, 2006)

i always prefer it grilled,but fried is not bad either...chicken is always good


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

I like it deep fried and roasted.  

I really enjoy chicken.  Not just because it's a cheaper and lower fat alternative to red meat but because I enjoy the taste.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

i voted for baked, I have always liked it this way the best for some reason 
I like to sprinkle old bay seasoning on it and just bake...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

chicken is such a versatile meat, from lean white to juicy dark meat, the fatty skin, and even the oysters, there's no way i could choose 1 style of cooking.

growing up, my mom made awesome broiled chicken on our chambers stove. i recently have started doing this (on a crappy sears stove), and my wife is amazed at how good simply broiled chicken is, and how easy it is to make it that way.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 17, 2006)

i love chicken all ways, i voted for rotisserie though, so juicy and flavorful!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I love grilled chicken!! With just about any seasoning or just plain.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 17, 2006)

I like chicken any way I can get it.  I prefer dark meat, but am not opposed to white meat.  I make a mean fried chicken, and an awesome roast chicken.  I've smoked chicken, and have several good chicken soup recipes.


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted for grilled - to me, all meats are even better grilled! Now all I need is Sierra's Guacamole, a few fresh tortillas and I'm good to go!


----------



## Haggis (Feb 17, 2006)

Hard to choose but it seems I have a craving for Portuguese-style charcoal chicken so that won out.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2006)

T'aint nothing like grilled/BBQed meat, regardless of what kind it is!


----------



## Corinne (Feb 17, 2006)

I chose "Other" because I didn't think my beloved Buffalo wings really fit into any other category.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2006)

Too many ways to prepare chicken to have a single favorite!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2006)

I like chicken many different ways, but mostly I use it in dishes like fajitas, enchiladas, stir-fry, casseroles, etc.  But if I had to pick in ultimate favorite I would have to say fried chicken with gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 18, 2006)

You should have an 'all of the above' category!  I love 'em all!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Fried chicken, mashed potatos and chicken gravy. Can't beat that.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 18, 2006)

I like chicken barbecued, and fried chicken but not smothered in gravy.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 18, 2006)

Love them all! I try to do a small roast chicken at least one weekend a month, but other pieces (thighs, breasts, etc) feature commonly in our menu. I love chicken in sauces, everything from a good curry (or korma, etc) to sweet and sour to pesto. Chicken is such a great blank canvas, I love to see what new ways I can find to create things with it.


----------



## Constance (Feb 18, 2006)

I love chicken all kinds of ways, but fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy is my favorite, even though I don't fix it that often. It's so fattening, but so yummy.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Fried chicken, mashed potatos and chicken gravy. Can't beat that.


 
 if I did no one would vote probably for any other selection... but I agree I love chicken!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> i love chicken all ways, i voted for rotisserie though, so juicy and flavorful!


 

Same here !


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2006)

all of the above


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

Chickens happen to be both delicious and versatile, kind of hard to hate on them.

I love many manners of grilled chicken, but good fried chicken and gravy is just a southerners delight.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2006)

I love all types of cooking chicken and poultry in general.  In fact, I love it so much that I've written a poultry cookbook so that others can learn to love it too.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

